# Talbot



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

What's going on?


----------



## Geoff Buckius (Feb 3, 2004)

just sittin' at home raisin' pups....oh you mean what's going on at the FT...don't know


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

minus one on Monday !!!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the Land Blind - 44
2, 3, 6, 8, 10, 12, 13, 14, 16, 17, 19, 21, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 33, 35, 36, 37, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 50, 53, 58, 60, 61, 62, 63, 65, 66, 68, 69, 70, 72, 74, 75


----------



## equus (Sep 23, 2007)

Derby
1st - #2 Pink - Mike Ballezzi
2nd - #7 Neo - Al Arthur
3rd - #6 Cutter - Kristen Hoffman
4th - #3 Willie - Al Arthur
RJ - #8 Tess - Bob Holoway
Jam - #9 Cheyenne - Jeff Brodie


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Open Draw

001 FC-AFC Carolina's Electrik Gypsy (Girlie) Al Arthur Kay and Clint Joyner 
002 Dead River Decoy (Decoy) David Mosher Lydia Langston 
003 Sweethalls Pocketful of Spice CGC (Nutmeg) David Barrow, David Jensen David Barrow 
004 Hickory Stick's I'll Be Fine (Jo-Jo) Al Arthur Marty Bullington 
005 Rebel Ridge Jumponforaride, MH (Scooter) Jeff Lyons Jeff Lyons, Madelyn Yelton 
006 hardscrabbles Powder My Bun's (Pow) Mitchel & Margaret brown Mitchel & Margaret brown 
007 Category F5 Moving Swiftly (Scooter) John DeFilippis John DeFilippis 
008 FC CK'S Madam Goldie (Goldie) David Mosher Marion Stroud-Swingle, Clint Swingle 
009 Rebel Ridge Devils Luck, MH (Jinx) Al Arthur, Jeff Lyons Jeff Lyons, Madelyn Yelton 
010 Breeze Hill's Crum Monster (Babe) David Jensen Kelli Kane 
011 Rammins Jumping Jelly Bean (Beans) Randy and Mindy Bohn, Randy and Mindy Bohn Randy and Mindy Bohn 
012 Princeton Sophie (Sophie) Al Arthur Josie Ottman 
013 Contrails Bird Strike, MH (Talla) David Opseth David Opseth 
014 Wingover's Pedro 11 (Pedro) David Mosher Dolores Smith 
015 Peakebrook's Got The Tricks (Magic) David Jensen Heidi Felice Pius 
016 Roughwater's Midnight Charge, SH (Charge) Myra Fuguet Myra and Steve Fuguet 
017 AFC Aran Island's Dougan (Dougan) Pat Martin Pat Martin 
018 Pine Acre's Pass The Ammo (Ammo) Mitchel & Margaret brown Mitchel & Margaret brown 
019 FC Westshore Gunner (Gunner) Al Arthur Jerry Kamphuis 
020 Westwind's Colonial Rimfire (L B) Michael Coutu Michael Coutu 
021 Miss Teal (Misty) David Mosher Dick Ronalter 
022 Shadow's Blue Chip (Chip) John Moore John Moore 
023 FC-AFC Sandhills Game Over (Check) Al Arthur Clay Jones 
024 Yellowjackets Black Diamond (Coal) A. Nelson Sills A. Nelson Sills, David Sills IV 
025 It Takes A Thief (Louie) Donald Driggers Donald Driggers 
026 FC-AFC The Preacher, MH (Preacher) Rex Bell Rex Bell 
027 Flights First Knight (Knight) Kristen Hoffman Carroll Niesen 
028 Nubian V (Nubie) Mick Presco Mick Presco 
029 Landover's Who's Your Daddy (Hottie) Al Arthur Erin & Chris Faaborg 
030 PawsCienda's Lucky Gold Stryke (Lucky) Jeffrey Stoneman Jeffrey Stoneman 
031 CK'S Blue Velvet (George) David Mosher Marion Stroud-Swingle 
032 Hessy's Ace of Spades (Ace) Kristen Hoffman Neill Robson 
033 Peakebrook's Secret Weapon (Bond) Al Arthur James Dean 
034 Captain's Tow Line (Hawser) Daniel Rice Daniel Rice 
035 Lil Mac's Black River Rabbit, MH (Bunny) Charlie Hayden, Milly B Welsh Milly B Welsh, Charlie Hayden 
036 CK'S Rabbit Rabbit Rabbit (Rabbit) David Mosher Marion Stroud-Swingle, Clint Swingle 
037 FC-AFC Jaybars Westshore Beau (Beau) Al Arthur Al Arthur, Jerry Kamphuis 
038 Firemarks Prayer of Jabez (Jay) David Jensen Lee Nelson 
039 Gunzup's One Whistle (Toot) John Thomas John Thomas 
040 AFC Winddriver's Most Wanted (Felon) Donald Driggers Donald Driggers 
041 FC The Tide Ride (Tide) Al Arthur Randy Whittaker 
042 Fourwinds Freedom's Choice (Diana) Kristen Hoffman Auggie Argabright 
043 Yellowjackets Mood Indigo (Blu) Nancy Sills A. Nelson Sills, David Sills IV 
044 FC-AFC Rammin Hot Chili (Chili) Randy and Mindy Bohn, Randy and Mindy Bohn Randy and Mindy Bohn 
045 Coppertop's Raven Brave (Rave) Al Arthur Katharine & Marshall Simonds 
046 Kingston's Black Ruger , SH (Ruger) David Jensen Kelli Kane 
047 Just Add Water ll (Chevy) John Thomas John Thomas 
048 AFC Deepwater's Colonial Sunfire (Loppy) Michael Coutu Michael Coutu 
049 FC-AFC Jamestown's Perfect Ten (Bo) David Maronge David Maronge 
050 Candlewoods Lil Smokin Tequila (Darla) Al Arthur Breck Campbell 
051 CastleRun's The Winner is (Emmy) Jeffrey Stoneman Linda Downey 
052 Kingston's Full of Spice, SH (Pepper) David Jensen Bruce Campbell 
053 Wine Glass Lucky Strike (Lucky) Al Arthur Katharine & Marshall Simonds 
054 Lzy Mtn Abbygale's Creekside Piper (Piper) Kristen Hoffman James Price 
055 Peakebrook's Apparition (Phantom) Cindy Donahey James Dean 
056 CK'S Wild Eyed Country Boy (Garth) David Mosher Dolores Smith 
057 Susquehanna Rebel Yell (Yeller) Richard Barnes Richard Barnes 
058 FC-AFC Ebonstar Gotta Zoom (Zoom) Al Arthur Burke Earley 
059 Solum Deuce Of Walensis ( Deuce QAA) David Jensen Jennifer Wallace 
060 AFC Hurricane's Express Courier (Curry) John Ackerman John Ackerman 
061 Kingsway James Midnite Gold (Kate) Jeffrey Stoneman 
062 FC-AFC Coppertop's Whistlin Taps (Toot) Al Arthur Katharine & Marshall Simonds 
063 FC Hawkeye's Red, White and Blue (Banner) David Mosher Marion Boulton Stroud 
064 Firemark's Going Back to Cali (Cali) David Jensen, Jeffrey Bandel Jeffrey Bandel 
065 RSK's Working For A Living (Tricks) Al Arthur Katharine & Marshall Simonds 
066 Hardscrabbles Storm Warning (Twister) Mitchel & Margaret brown Mitchel & Margaret brown 
067 Trippe Creek's Gunslinger (Wyatt) Phyllis McGinn Phyllis McGinn 
068 Sugarfoot's No Spin Zone, SH (Reilly) Myra Fuguet Myra and Steve Fuguet 
069 Longleaf Candlewoody (Woody) Al Arthur Lyle Norwood, Marshall Dunaway 
070 CK'S Nero (Nero) David Mosher Marion Stroud-Swingle 
071 FC Riversbend Lily of the James (Lily) Kristen Hoffman Marshall Stockseth 
072 Sandhill's Two Buck Chuck (Deuce) Al Arthur Brevard Arndt 
073 Southern MD'sFX Harley, MH (Harley) Earl and Judith Richardson Earl and Judith Richardson 
074 Susquehanna Bushwhacker (Whacker) Richard Barnes Richard Barnes 
075 Peakebrook's Brawny Force (Dozer) Al Arthur James Dean


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Amateur Draw
001 Oakridge Ramblin Rascal, SH (MeToo) Terry Thomas Terry Thomas 
002 Peakebrook's Secret Weapon (Bond) Cindy Donahey James Dean 
003 Beaverwoods Black Powder (Spark) Robert Meier Robert Meier 
004 Just Add Water ll (Chevy) John Thomas John Thomas 
005 Roughwater's Midnight Buzz, SH (Buzz) Myra Fuguet Myra and Steve Fuguet 
006 Firemarks Prayer of Jabez (Jay) Lee Nelson Lee Nelson 
007 Captain's Tow Line (Hawser) Daniel Rice Daniel Rice 
008 Mac's Perfect Storm (Tiger) Gary Lanham Gary Lanham 
009 YDK's Little Bit 'A Dixie, MH (Lily) Jim Grady Jim Grady 
010 Roughwater's Midnight Charge, SH (Charge) Myra Fuguet Myra and Steve Fuguet 
011 Chavez Lotta Drake, MH (Drake) Calvin Rumbley Calvin Rumbley 
012 Hardscrabbles Storm Warning (Twister) Mitchel & Margaret brown Mitchel & Margaret brown 
013 Canvasback Southbay souvenir, MH (Soupy) Robert Gutermuth Robert Gutermuth 
014 Cadet's Lolapalooza, SH (Lola) Sandra Stiger Sandra Stiger 
015 AFC Deepwater's Colonial Sunfire (Loppy) Michael Coutu Michael Coutu 
016 Susquehanna Rebel Yell (Yeller) Richard Barnes Richard Barnes 
017 BRINK'S CHOCOLATE CANDY (Candy) Steve Ferguson Steve Ferguson 
018 Sugarstick Devilily, MH (Lily) Charles Lesser Charles Lesser 
019 AFC Hurricane's Express Courier (Curry) John Ackerman John Ackerman 
020 Yellowjackets Black Diamond (Coal) A. Nelson Sills A. Nelson Sills, David Sills IV 
021 Wingover's Pedro 11 (Pedro) Dolores Smith Dolores Smith 
022 High Tank Matilda (Tillie) Kenneth Eckhardt Kenneth Eckhardt 
023 American Baby Chelsea , MH (Chelsea) Jennifer/Mark Brodie Jennifer/Mark Brodie 
024 Blackwater Cassie Lil Tigress (Tess) W. Joyce & Jeff Shaw W. Joyce & Jeff Shaw 
025 Miss Effie Hess (Effie) Vincent Spong Vincent Spong 
026 hardscrabbles Powder My Bun's (Pow) Mitchel & Margaret brown Mitchel & Margaret brown 
027 Gunzup's One Whistle (Toot) John Thomas John Thomas 
028 Princeton Sophie (Sophie) Josie Ottman Josie Ottman 
029 Shadow's Blue Chip (Chip) John Moore John Moore 
030 Rebel Ridge Jumponforaride, MH (Scooter) Jeff Lyons Jeff Lyons, Madelyn Yelton 
031 Sugarstick Katlyn, MH (Kate) Charles Lesser Charles Lesser 
032 Flights First Knight (Knight) Carroll Niesen Carroll Niesen 
033 Yellowjackets Mood Indigo (Blu) Nancy Sills A. Nelson Sills, David Sills IV 
034 Category F5 Moving Swiftly (Scooter) John DeFilippis John DeFilippis 
035 Southern MD'sFX Harley, MH (Harley) Earl and Judith Richardson Earl and Judith Richardson 
036 Maiden Forest Rosie, JH (Rosie) Jim McCready Jim McCready 
037 Rebel Ridge Devils Luck, MH (Jinx) Jeff Lyons Jeff Lyons, Madelyn Yelton 
038 Happydaug Takn Care'O Biznes ***, MH (Bizy) Ann & Jeff Strathern Ann & Jeff Strathern 
039 Lil Mac's Black River Rabbit, MH (Bunny) Charlie Hayden, Milly B Welsh Milly B Welsh, Charlie Hayden 
040 Peakebrook's Apparition (Phantom) Cindy Donahey James Dean 
041 AFC Aran Island's Dougan (Dougan) Pat Martin Pat Martin 
042 Outlaw Jesse James VI (Jesse) Robert Agnor Robert Agnor 
043 Sandhill's Two Buck Chuck (Deuce) Brevard Arndt Brevard Arndt 
044 It Takes A Thief (Louie) Donald Driggers Donald Driggers 
045 Susquehanna Bushwhacker (Whacker) Richard Barnes Richard Barnes 
046 Chesbay Tucker (Tucker) Tim Carrion Tim Carrion 
047 Peakebrook's Brawny Force (Dozer) Cindy Donahey James Dean 
048 Happydaugh's Top Gun *** (Maverick) Ann & Jeff Strathern Ann & Jeff Strathern 
049 Fortune Cookie (Cookie: QAA) MKatie Gutermuth MKatie Gutermuth 
050 AFC Winddriver's Most Wanted (Felon) Donald Driggers Donald Driggers 
051 Westwind's Colonial Rimfire (L B) Michael Coutu Michael Coutu 
052 CK'S Wild Eyed Country Boy (Garth) Dolores Smith Dolores Smith 
053 Rex of Rainbow Farm (Rex) Marston Jones Marston Jones 
054 Pine Acre's Pass The Ammo (Ammo) Mitchel & Margaret brown Mitchel & Margaret brown 
055 Candlewoods Lil Smokin Tequila (Darla) Breck Campbell Breck Campbell 
056 BRINK'S VIRGINIA LADY (LADY) Steve Ferguson Steve Ferguson 
057 Trippe Creek's Gunslinger (Wyatt) Phyllis McGinn Phyllis McGinn 
058 Sugarfoot's No Spin Zone, SH (Reilly) Myra Fuguet Myra and Steve Fuguet 
059 Contrails Bird Strike, MH (Talla) David Opseth David Opseth 
060 BRINK'S BARRACUDA BINGO (BINGO) Steve Ferguson Steve Ferguson


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

What was the first series set up in the Open???


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Open to 3rd
3, 6, 8, 12, 13, 14, 16, 17, 19, 21, 24, 26, 27, 29, 33, 35, 37, 40, 41, 43, 44, 50, 58, 60, 61, 62, 63, 65, 68, 70, 72, 75. 
Rotation 24


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Good Luck #47 in the AM, Peakebrook's Brawny Force (Dozer) & @2 Peakebrook's Secret Weapon (Bond) and Cindy Donahey  , handler, James Dean 

....and to Dave Mosher and to Mike Coutu with his Chessie's..


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the Water Marks
8, 12, 13, 14, 29, 37, 44, 50, 58, 62, 63, 72

Amateur Callbacks to the Water Blind
2, 3, 6, 7, 8, 11, 12, 15, 17, 19, 20, 21, 28 30, 32, 33, 39, 40, 41, 44, 45, 47, 49, 50, 55, 57, 59, 60


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

A big congrats to Randy and Mindy Bohn on winning the Open with Chili and the Qual with Peanut. Not bad for staying up north for the winter.


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh (May 17, 2005)

Anyone have the other placements for the open and Q?

Thanks


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Anthony Petrozza said:


> A big congrats to Randy and Mindy Bohn on winning the Open with Chili and the Qual with Peanut. Not bad for staying up north for the winter.


No Way! That's gotta be major BS! There's no way they stayed up north all winter and won TWO STAKES at the first trial of the season up here.................Not Possible!........ Ask all the EXPERTS.............. Not Possible! Heck, there's still shell ice on the ponds up their way. Yeah man, I luv ya Anthony, but I think you're BS'ing us. Come on, Randy,....tell the truth. You went south this winter, right? 

But, congrats anyhow...............even if you're fibbing about staying up north. 

BAIT
P.S. But, Anthony, I still want that Franchi over-under.


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

Seems like their dogs have problems with the first trials of the year. Remember Beanie last year!!!!!!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Anthony Petrozza said:


> Seems like their dogs have problems with the first trials of the year. Remember Beanie last year!!!!!!


That's what I mean. They HAVE to be going south for the winter!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Amateur All Age

1st: #12 Twister Margo & Mitch Brown-Handler Mitch-Q's for the National Amateur!!! YAHOOO!!!! 
2nd: 60 Bingo Owner & Handler Steve Ferguson Q's for the National Amateur!!!!!!!!!!! Yahoo!!!!
3rd:39 Bunny Charlie Hayden & Milly Welsh Handler Charlie NEW AFC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
4th:40 Phantom Cindy Donahey & James Dean Handler Cindy
Res: 19 Curry Owner & Handler John Ackerman
Jam:
44-Louie Owner & Handler Don Driggers
30-Scooter Lynn Yelton & Jeff Lyons-Jeff Lyons

CONGRATS TO ALL!!!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

The Bohn's did go south 2 or 3 weeks ago but they didn't bring any dogs. 
Just fun in the sun and cold ones on the beach!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Open results
44 Chili Randy Bohn
37 Beau Al Arthur
63 Banner Dave Mosher
29 Hottie Al Arthur
RJ 8 Goldie Dave Mosher
J
50 Darla Al Arthur
14 Pedro Dave Mosher
13 Talla Dave Ospeth
12 Sophie Al Arthur
Water was cold

Qual
9
22
4
18
RJ 15
J 30, 26, 23, 20, 19, 12.
Sorry I missed 2 JAMS, 14 and 6


----------



## Mike P (Nov 15, 2006)

WELCOME to the new SOUTH. Water What??? Concept, concept,concept. ... need I say more. I don't think 2 days were lost for training due to weather. Congrats Chilli and Peanut, you earned it.


----------



## Auggie (Sep 15, 2004)

Qualifying Results:
1st #9 Peanut - Mindy Bohn
2nd #22 Tripp - Milly Welsh
3rd #4 Effie - Woody Spong
4th #18 Abby - H: Kristen Hoffman O: Bruce Gottwald
RJ: #15 Donna - H: Jeff Stoneman O: Linda Downey
JAMs:30, 26, 23, 20, 19, #14 Cruise H: Kristen Hoffman O: Auggie Argabright, 12, 6. 

From the Marshal


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Amateur All Age
> 
> 1st: #12 Twister Margo & Mitch Brown-Handler Mitch-Q's for the National Amateur!!! YAHOOO!!!!
> 2nd: 60 Bingo Owner & Handler Steve Ferguson Q's for the National Amateur!!!!!!!!!!! Yahoo!!!!
> ...


Wow...Congratulations to National AM qualifiers !! ..New AFC !! and to ..
4th Place, #40 Phantom, and Cindy Donahey  & James Dean 

Judy


----------



## Flip (Mar 31, 2005)

Congrats, to camp Bohn, hard working hubbie and wife team !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Sorry Auggie, I missed some of the Q Jams.


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats to James Dean and Cindy Donahey for their Amateur 4th with Phantom. Oh yeah, Cane says congrats too....


----------



## NJ_H2OFWLR (Mar 1, 2006)

Big Congrats to Randy and Mindy from Ray and Brandy. Glad to see all your Hard Work and Dedication pays off!!!


----------

